# Quod ab ipso allatum est, id relatum est sibi



## Gévy

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo un problema bastante especial. Estoy revisando un diccionario de expresiones francesas traducidas al español, unas muy antiguas. El caso es que para una de ellas pude encontrar una traducción al latín (hecha en 1606), sin más explicaciones y de dos maneras (con la expresión en francés que sólo se diferencia por la persona de conjugación del verbo y del complemento indirecto).

Lo malo, es que no sé latín.

Quod ab ipso allatum est, id relatum est sibi
AEre meo me lacessis
Y también una traducción del francés al castellano hecha en 1607, por César OUDIN:
_Tu me fais de tel pain soupes_: Con mi dinero me haces guerra. 

Por lo que entiendo se reprocha el oportunismo. 

¿Alguien me puede prestar ayuda para descifrar el sentido de dicha expresión? Y siento no poder participar en la traducción, pero no soy capaz de hacerlo.

Muchas gracias,

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Anne345

_Quod ab ipso allatum est, id relatum est sibi_ 

Quod ab illo adlatumst, [id] sibi esse *rellatum* : Ce qu'il a apporté, on le lui rend 
(Térence, Phobion, prologue 21)

_Aere meo me lacessis 
_
*here*, meo me lacessis : hier, tu  m'attaques (à moi) 
(Plaute, Le Carthaginois)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Anne:

Merci mille fois pour ton aide.

Je te donne ici le lien du dictionnaire de Jean Nicot, tu verras que les expressions que je donne sont bien celles qu'il offre, sans changements othographiques de ma part:
http://portail.atilf.fr/cgi-bin/dico1look.pl?strippedhw=pain&dicoid=NICOT1606

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Anne345

J'avais vu, et je ne comprends pas...

_*Ae*re meo me lacessis_ : tu me harcèles avec mon argent, qui correspond à la traduction espagnole. 
Il y avait peut-être à l'époque de Nicot une expression qui disait le même chose avec du pain et de la soupe ?


----------



## Gévy

Merci de nouveau, Anne. Ce genre de sentences devait être très clair à l'époque... on a perdu le fil de leurs pensées peu à peu...

Bisous et bon weekend ! 

Gévy


----------



## wonderment

Hi: if someone could kindly translate this (just the English) into Spanish or French, I would be very thankful.  



> Benedictis si certasset, audisset bene.
> Quod ab ipso allatum est, sibi esse id rellatum putet. (Terence, Phormio, prologue 21)
> 
> If he had contended with kind words, he would have heard kind words. What has been brought by him, let him consider it as returned to him.



This corresponds to _On luy a fait de tel pain soupes_.



> Enim vero, ere, meo me lacessis ludo. (Plautus, _Poenulus_, 297)
> 
> For truly, master, you challenge/beat me at my own game. (i.e. You gave me what I deserved)



This corresponds to _Tu me fais de tel pain soupes_.

Gévy: (Je suis désolé. Pardonne moi. Je n'ai pas la capacité de répondre en français ou espagnol.) I think that your source (Nicot) incorrectly and incompletely cited the Plautine line. So did the _Dictionarium Latinogallicum_ (1522) which cites this line under the listing for AES. I suspect that Oudin looked at the incorrect citation, and translated into Spanish the Latin (_aero meo me lacessis_ [with my money you provoke me] = con mi dinero me haces guerra) instead of the French. The odd thing, for me, is that _lacessere_ doesn’t mean to make war. The only other context where I found war being connected to this expression is here:

_Les dits Crouaz sont cruels à la guerre; car ils tuent tout ce qu'ils peuvent, et ne prennent jamais prisonniers; aussy on leur a fait de tel pain soupes _
(XVIe s. Lettres de Louis XII, t. I, p. 247, dans LACURNE.)

In any case, both Latin contexts seem to suggest that _faire de tel pain telles soupes_ means something like “giving back the equivalent of what one receives” or “tit for tat”. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gévy

Hi, Wonderment:

Sure, this helps.  Thank you very much for you explanations. I understand what is meaning, yes. (I'm sorry my english is very bad). 

FR: Rendre à quelqu'un la monnaie de sa pièce, rendre la pareille
SP: pagar a alguien con la misma moneda

Yes? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

